# Thumb or hinge release?



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Give me an idea of which is used more often by the pros. A thumb trigger release or a hinge? I realize both releases are executed with back tension. What pros are using a thumb release? Been told if you want to get anywhere in the sport that you need to shoot a hinge.


----------



## bpcatch22 (May 19, 2009)

I have tried both, and like both, but I find that I will tend to sometimes punch a thumb trigger even with tons and tons of practice. Therefore I prefer the hinge style release. You can still manage to punch a hinge, but you have to "rip" the release, and if you are doing that, then you have a big problem that needs a lot of work.

Just my thoughts,

BP


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hindge style for me.. I feel I get a more suprise release with it and as mentioned above sometimes people dont use a thumb right and tend to jump on the thumb peg..Gotta work with both to see which you like ..Just giving my 2cents


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with Bowjoe, I can shoot both right but tend to execute a better shot consistantly with the hinge. Thats just a personal thing though. I tend to cheat the thumb release from time to time and it bugs the heck out of me so I will stick with the hinge. You just gotta try them both and stick with the one that fits you best.


----------

